# Sticky  I Want To See Your Movements!



## Stan

Ok, get 'em out lads and lasses!

After seeing TikTok's lovely Hamilton Grade 747 I want to see some more of them. They don't have to be posh. I'm not asking for the most decorated but for the watch movements you like for whatever reason.

I'll start us off with another Hamilton, the Grade 770. It has 22 jewels and is a humble, manually wound movement with no complications. I reckon any Swiss company would have been proud to have this in its arsenal at the time? 

Keeps good time too.


----------



## rhaythorne

I'll go with these three examples:

*Girard-Perregaux Cal. 352 Quartz*

Claimed by some to be the first mass-produced/commercially available quartz movement. Also used by Le Coultre.










*Luch Cal. 3055 Electronic Balance Wheel*

One of the few movements of this type made in the Soviet Union.










*First Moscow Watch Factory Kirova Automatic*

I've read that this was the first Soviet-made automatic movement. Not totally sure if that's true though.










Foggy, that Longines 13ZN is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## yak

Those vintage ones do look nice. Its amazing what a tired looking case and dial can hide.

These are the only 2 movement shots I have of my watches, and its the fancy ones!

Unitas 6497 in an Revue Thommen










Valjoux 7750 in a Longines










Yak


----------



## Alexus

What a fabulous thread.

Not to mention the quality of the pictures, works of art.

They are awesome.

I can see a mega - megapixel camera, with a quality macro facilty

on my shopping list

Well done everyone.


----------



## David75

Hello here is the movement in my Tanis Racing Chrono it is a 17 Jewels Movement,

Caliber 7734 (Valjoux),

Shock Protection "Incabloc










http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g185/dav...i/DSCI03361.jpg


----------



## Nalu

Landeron 17J in a Baume et Mercier Chronograph, the other new arrival this week!


----------



## Agent orange

A few more offerings.

Greun with ETA 2824.










Hamilton Electronic from mid 70's at a guess.










If I find/take any more let you know.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## diver2

I like the old Omega movents!

Great finish

Here's a picture of one of mine










Guess the finish most manufacturers made in the 40's and 50's I would not be able to pay today

Diver2


----------



## diver2

Here's an even older one "Longeau" from the 40's

As far as I know it was a brand name used by Enicar, but I'm not sure...

But a nice watch and an even nicer movement


















Diver2


----------



## diver2

This one is from an Omega Cosmic - my favourite Omegas

Same movement as used in the Seamaster I posted earlier - but not as close up










Diver2


----------



## diver2

Another oldie - a Roamer mst movement

Not the best of their movements - and the picture is not the best, but Roamer made some real beauties


















Diver2


----------



## andythebrave

Poljot 3133 Chronograph


----------



## tertius

Not a terribly good pic, but I don't think I dare take the back off again ...

JLC: 891/447:










However, if you follow this link there some better (but much larger) pics: http://www.tertius.me.uk/JLC-MD.html


----------



## andythebrave

Poljot 2612 handwound alarm movement - on the wrist today in the "Sunrise"


----------



## iEdi

Hi ! My 1st post here and I just wanted to show you my UG "Gilt shadow" cal. 2-67










Best,

Eddie


----------



## Mikrolisk

Ok, here I am:










A french verge watch, circa 1800, anonymous (makers name lost under decoration)










An english cylinder fusee watch, hallmarks for London 1814, from Duddell & Co., London










An english high-quality verge watch (with fusee), diamond endstone, by Richard Athow (and R. Brown).

Hallmarks for London 1816. Low serial number 129 !

Details about these watches will follow the next days/weeks...

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk

Ok, here are some more movements:










A chronograph pocket watch, on the movement is the swiss patent number 359, that is for an optimized minute counter of chronographs by Adolphe Lugrin, 1891.










An Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch with the Getty-movement from 1905.










A smaller pocket watch from Julius Grossmann with a diamond end stone and english lever escapement.










A pocket watch with a jumping(!) central second hand from Louis Eugene Favre, german patent number 154250 for the spring second mechanism, a repair project at the moment.

Andreas


----------



## break-3

Zenith El Primero


----------



## Mikrolisk

Here we go...

An Illinois Watch Co. movement from 1925, 17 jewels, adjusted:










An Illinois Watch Co. movement from 1905 (the 'Getty' grade), 17 jewels:










A special movement with a jumping center second hand from L. & W. Favre in Cormoret (swiss)










Andreas


----------



## Chascomm

I recognize those stripes










It's a Tianjin Sea-Gull ST19

21600bph escapement, 23 jewels, column-wheel chronograph


----------



## rhaythorne

Here are a couple of movements you probably wont see everyday:

*Luch 2350 quartz (circa mid-2000's)*










Strikingly similar to the Raketa R2350, but without all the jewels, by the looks of it

*National Semiconductor WM09 750 LED (circa 1970's)*










USA components with module assembly in Thailand, used by the UK-based Trafalgar Watch Co. in watches with Swiss-made cases.


----------



## ciderlion

Locman 1970 Automatic


----------



## Mikrolisk

A Lepine calibre 1 from about 1820 with a cylindre escapement and one jewel.


----------



## mulliner86

heres a couple i've owned or still own

omega 283 calibre










next up is an omega 1012 calibre (poor photo angle)










and finally one of my favorites a Zenith 2562pc calibre










will add a few more soon :derisive:


----------



## Nalu

Hi-beat Longines:


----------



## cmoy

Here's my '43 Omega 30T2


----------



## The Canon Man

My first attempt at putting an image on the forum.

Inexpensive Invicta Pocket Watch Circa 2002, but I like it.


----------



## gwf

I am new here... I am just learning and seeing the beauty of the movements. I had no idea of the inner beauty.

GWF


----------



## Benzowner

My JLC Squadra Reverso Chronograph


----------



## Benzowner

My Ratmond Weil movement 25 jewels


----------



## Benzowner

My Ebel chronograph


----------



## handlehall

Cal 268 in black dial seamaster c1958? tiny bit younger than me


----------



## lebaron

GSTP unknown maker...


----------



## Chromejob

I forgot to post in this thread.... A Chenevard chrono's "7750 clone" movement. I tried to regulate it, failed, now bound for a local watchsmith to do it the right way.


----------



## AaronC

Waltham Riverside Maximus 23j Adjusted


----------



## The Canon Man

Had to put a new battery in this today, so I took a quick photo while the back was off.










ETA 955112, 7 Jewel Quartz in a Tissot PR50.

Not the worlds prettiest movement, but as tough as old boots.


----------



## Toby1984

Here's mine.

A manual-wind Unitas in my Steinhart Black Tie LE










Thanks,

Toby


----------



## Chromejob

I've been trying to tweak my Orient CEV09 to better than losing 10 seconds a day (currently losing about 1 second a day...? finger crossed), so here's the lovely insides (nice and clean IMHO):


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

My movement...

:skirt:

I know - Stupid but I saw the emoticon and figured it had probably never been used.










Figured I better include a movement (the real thing) before I take too much crap. I know... I'm a wristwatch guy but hey - I never said I didn't have any use for these. Like an old Quigly Down Under line when he tells the bad guy he didn't have much use for 'em, that didn't mean he didn't know how to use 'em (pistols) ...... er somethin' - you get the idea - don't you? I can't believe that I haven't been banned yet! Yes... I do love PW's also!


----------



## Big Rick

This movement from my 1964 IWC.


----------



## wotsch

A GlashÃ¼tte 11-25 in a Spezichron:










Also, a Poljot 3133 in a Sturmanskie:










-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

A Unitas 6498 in a Stowa Marine Original:










-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

Here's a Seiko 7009 in a Seiko 5:










-wotsch


----------



## MattG




----------



## wotsch

A Vostok 2414 in a Komandirski:



Komandirski03small by wotsch, on Flickr

...and (as far as I know) a Rolex 190 in an old ladies watch from the 20s:



Rolex07small by wotsch, on Flickr

GruÃŸ,

-wotsch


----------



## gavinjayanand

My Orient, 21 jewels.

:cheers:


----------



## wotsch

Here's a Pobeda 2602 in a Zim:



ZIM06small by wotsch, on Flickr

Here's a Certina 29-151 / ESA 9162 movement in a Certina Certronic tuning fork watch:



Certina09small by wotsch, on Flickr

Finally, here's a Certina 25-661M in a DS-2:



CertinaDS2_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

Here are two more of mine:

A Union 26-05 in an aviator:



Union_Flieger_07small by wotsch, on Flickr

and a Union U7750 (modified ETA/Valjoux 7750) in a Viro Chronograph:



Union05small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch

Hand-wind El Primero:



Zenith El P HW 08 small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Omega Steve 67

*Caliber: Omega 1861* Famous manual-winding chronograph movement that was worn on the Moon. Rhodium-plated finish.


----------



## mitadoc

Disassembled 1140 which is actually 2890-2 with DD 2020 complication


----------



## wotsch

The Empire movement from J:W: Benson:



JWBenson09small by wotsch, on Flickr

If anyone can give me any information about this movement (here or in a thread I started about the watch it's in - click here), I'd be very grateful.

-wotsch


----------



## dowsing

6498 with swan neck in my Stowa Marine Original


----------



## wotsch

An ETA 2892A2 in my modern Hamilton Intra-matic:



Intra-matic06small by wotsch2, on Flickr

and a Hamilton Cal. 92 in my 1960s Intra-matic:



Intra-maticMovement-foggy-small by wotsch2, on Flickr

(with thanks to Foggy for permission to use his photo)

-wotsch


----------



## alstonnelson

Beautiful pics .


----------



## JoT

Show us your movement pictures, I will kick off with a 24 jewel Seiko NH35A


----------



## Jason89

Not the best picture unfortunately, but don't have any other movement pictures. I'll let you guess what it is . . . .


----------



## gimli

101 years old. Freshly restored/repaired/serviced.


----------



## Roger

JLC reverso



Roger


----------



## alexlawson

Awesome thread!

I take some movement photos when the watch is apart for whatever reason. Will definitely be posting more in the future.

Vostok Amphibian.










Omega Seamaster mid-late 1960s.









Omega Seamaster early 1960s









Universal Geneve.









Movado 800 Series chronograph.









Borel Cocktail (through exhibition back)









Longines 19AS.









Hamilton automatic Swiss 17J and Caravelle Japan 7J.


----------



## Daveyboyz

I wish I had photos of my VC (beauty hidden behind a solid back) and my AP (which I have never seen but believe is pretty)

I can however get to my JLC tripledate moonphase due to the hinged back.


----------



## JoT

Smiths pocket watch pin-palette


----------



## Karrusel

Must confess to having more pic's of movements than the dial side (is that normal ?) :biggrin:

Here's a couple...

*'HARWOOD'*










OMEGA

Cal: 30T2 PC. 15 jewel.










VOSTOK,

Cal: Volna 2809, 22 jewel, chronometer.










Blancpain

Cal: R540, 17 jewel, 3 adj.


----------



## yokel




----------



## sewingman

I think this the movement you are referring to.... :yes: .....Bob.


----------



## brummie1875

Miyota 8N 33.

GRUPPO GAMMA PEACEMAKER P-02B by Paul, on Flickr

Customised STP 1-11


----------



## JoT

A rather sad looking Seiko 7002A


----------



## JoT

A good selection on display!


----------



## JoT

Omega cal. 1045 (Lemania 5100) awaiting a trip, along with its host Speedy 4.5, to get a full overhaul


----------



## bridgeman




----------



## davidcxn

verge pocket watch movement dating to circa 1785...



Swiss movement in 1909 wristwatch...



Waltham pocket watch grade 625 circa 1912...



The Ascot chronograph ...



Cyma calibre 685K



and back in time again with this verge movement from circa 1815.


----------



## WRENCH

davidcxn said:


> Waltham﻿ pock﻿et watch gra﻿de 625 ﻿circa 19﻿12...﻿


 This,

and this,










is the reason why I do not collect pocket watches. It would be the slippery slope to financial ruin, so pictures will do. :yes:


----------



## Jonesinamillion

Wouldn't dream of opening a mechanical watch! Here's one thru the window...


----------



## JoT

Model 2-4 Elgin, size 18s, grade 82 from 1895, it never misses a beat but could probably do with a service


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A couple of pocket watches....a Waltham that I had a few years ago...(Steve aka AVO has this now).










And my Grandfather's long service watch...a Garrard PW in an 18ct case. The watch was already over 100 years old when he chose it from a selection offered in 1954, the date letter (lower case k) dates it to 1845-6


----------



## animalone




----------



## Jonesinamillion

jizzle said:


> Crack it open and mess about with the insides!


 ….that would end extremely badly indeed, components & expletives would be scattered for miles around!


----------



## JoT

Seiko 7546A / 7548 in 7548 diver, not sure if the past repair was just the 7546A circuit plate or the whole movement, either way it is essentially the same movement but with one less jewel in the 7546 and no battery strap. It is said that the 7548 might have a higher torque yet others say it hasn't (the coils have the same part number). So if there are any knackered 7548 divers out there you know what you can use to bring it back.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## JoT

Seiko 4205B Movement


----------



## Karrusel

SELLITA, SW 200-01, 26 jewel...










JJ04 (modified ETA 2836-2) 25 jewel...










JJ03 (modified ETA 2836-2), 25 jewel...










ETA/PESEUX 7001, 17 jewel...


----------



## yokel




----------



## Ullevi

Omega Seamaster 1966, cal. 552, 24 jewels:










Longines L619.2 (ETA 2892-A2), 21 jewels:










Alpina Startimer AL525 (ETA 2824-2), 25 jewels:










Poljot 3133, 23 jewels:










Omega Master Co-axial calibre 8500, 39 jewels:










Sea-Gull ST19, 21 jewels:










Vostok calibre 2409A, 17 jewels:










Vostok calibre 2414A, 17 jewels:


----------



## Ullevi

I forgot, Seiko calibre 4R36, 24 jewels:


----------



## NOTSHARP

Steve.


----------



## animalone




----------



## fredwastell

The top one is a 4R35B in a Seiko Presage Cocktail and the other is a Cal 7013. Not sure what this one fits


----------



## JoT

Orient 21 jewel cal. 46943


----------



## JoT

Omega calibre 1045 (Lemania 5100)


----------



## dapper




----------



## rubbatiti

Movado Sub-Sea Automatic. Calibre.431A 28 jewel.


----------



## yokel

Forgot one!

Even the humble Nomos "Epsilon" movement is (IMHO) not bad looking . . . .


----------



## Redwolf

Jaeger-LeCoultre Cal.(GP)352


----------



## yip_london




----------



## Wheelnut69




----------



## jizzle

Tag Heuer Calibre 16 Guts...

I don't fancy cracking open any of my other watches, so you'll have to make do with the display back!


----------



## yip_london

Steinhart Marine - ETA Unitas 6498-1


----------



## Seikotherapy

Currently undergoing a battery change:


----------



## yokel

These photos show the GO Calibre 39.



















The "39" was (and still is, as it is still being used) the final development of the GUB Calibre 10-30 -- but, interestingly, a "detuned version" was used for a while by Union, who called it Calibre 26.

My understanding is that the Calibre 26 versions are much more sought after than ETA versions

If you do have a "26", Sir -- chapeau!

.


----------



## martinzx

Vintage Mido Commander :thumbsup:






Vintage Heuer Dual Stopwatch :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel

Some early JB 'Rolls'...


----------



## johnbaz

Oh WOWSER!! :jawdrop1:

Some fabulous mini machines in this thread!! :clap:

Some of mine..




































































































































































John


----------



## martinzx

Vintage Omega Cal 30 T2, Circa 1949






Vintage Zenith Pilot Circa 1945/6


----------



## Prestjoh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karrusel

Couple more...

1953 TISSOT Bumper.

Cal: 31-1, 17 jewel.










Mid 50's CYMA.

Cal: R.485, 27 jewel.










60's RADO.

Cal: ETA 2472, 25 jewel.










1970 HELVETIA.

Cal: H861 (ETA 2522R), 25 jewel.










2000 (?) POLJOT.

Cal: 3133, 23 jewel.


----------



## Redwolf

Zenith Chronomaster Cal.410z during its service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redwolf

Favre Leuba Cal.272 twin power.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wowbagger

Le Locle Powermatic 80










Maelzel, 1815


----------



## animalone




----------



## Carl Player

Edited by Roy

"Please post pictures of the watch only and not all the instagram links and please post once in the appropriate forum not in every forum. Thank you"

My family J Player & sons made most complicated watches in the world back in early 1900s


----------



## yokel

Good:










Better:










Better still:










[All East German!]


----------



## JoT

I have merged the two watch movement threads and deleted all the dead links, should be more readable, some great movements early in the thread!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A couple of old movements made into cuff links...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I must admit a liking for the Seiko 7T32 quartz models in all their various guises, the rarer the better. Most can be had fairly cheaply. I particularly like the hunt and research that goes into finding the next really scarce gem!


----------



## daveenty

Good thread.

I tend to prefer a decent automatic over manual winding as I'm getting a bit older so occasionally forget to wind a manual watch.

I will also admit to being a bit of a Rolex fan though, whilst making a decent movement, they're nowhere near my favourite one.

This could be my number 1 choice: -










A nice El Primero from around 1990. It makes a lovely noise with the high beat and is still pretty spot on with it's timing after all these years.


----------



## WRENCH

I do like the Seagull ST 5.


----------



## rhaythorne

I only own one example of it but I've always had a bit of a soft spot for the Luch 3055. It's a very ugly duckling that nevertheless goes to show that even a movement seeming to have been cobbled together from a home electronics kit can out-perform some of those posh Swiss movements despite all their fancy technology, decorations and finery.


----------



## martinzx

Zenith 2572 PC E


----------



## Johnny_E

Well, I'm a fan of display backs... I like to see what goes on in there! Here's a few from my collection:


----------



## spinynorman

B & Co Longines 13.34 in a 1925 Dennison case



Berry & Son of West Hartlepool in 1878﻿ silver case made by Edward Wilday of Coventry



1943 GSTP Elgin


----------



## enfuseeast

Felsa 4000



this ones a mystery? 15j... case of watch is marked for edinburgh 1942



RALCO (movado) 15j



another mystery? unmarked "art deco" 1930s



felsa 690



15j ARTA watch



sorry some of pics not great.....any help identifying "mystery" movements most welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## enfuseeast

great idea b.t.w. @Stan ..... and thanks @JoT for directing us to post on this thread.... a comprehensive visual reference for movements a useful tool... (Roland Ranffit e.t.c).... whose going to volunteer to sort through all the posted pics. and arrange them into alphabetical / and or chronological order lol :thumbs_up:


----------



## Ranks

My old Omega


----------



## RAH

Here is my one and only German watch, a Sothis Quantieme Spirit Of Moon with an ETA 2824 with Dubois Dupree Module.


----------



## RAH

My favorite movement in my collection a JLC 975 Autotractor the watch is a Master Control Hometime


----------



## enfuseeast

EB 8800 cal. 17 jewel


----------



## Balaton1109

17j transistorised Inter-Chron SU-6012 (a.k.a, Junghans 600.12). Runs inside a Matthey-Doret/Sheffield from about 1970, and spec details here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&1&2uswk&Inter-Chron_SU_6012

Regards.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged

funny to mention that as this is currently on my desk about to be sent off to be fitted to my RLT 29


----------



## Balaton1109

If anyone hasn't seen one of these before, here's something a little different - the 21 jewels Ebosa 27 bumper. Unusually, the oscillating weight strikes on steel pins rather than the more conventional springs and some protection comes from what looks like a Neutro-Shock system.

This movement was apparently described in issue 17/1952 of the German *The Watch *magazine as "a new Roskopf automatic" and although not represented in the Ranfft archive is described in one of his auction sales as "absolutely rare".

It lives inside my 1950s Burgana and is my only example of this almost mythical pin lever movement.

Regards.


----------



## spinynorman

I just had the back off my Sultana chronograph to see if it really is a Landeron 48 in there. Very exciting ... for me, anyway. :clap:



And while I'm here ... a Felsa 4004 from my Allaine.



followed by a Cupillard 233 from a Kered.


----------



## Hayballs

Never been brave enough to take the watch back off, so we'll just make do with the case being intact. Front shot then a back shot.

First up Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT










next up, Omega Seamaster Professional










And finally Longines Master Collection 4x Retrograde.










That's my lot then. Nothing antique or too fancy. Sorry there's reflections but hope you enjoy them anyway.

Regards

Hayballs


----------



## Ajohn

Circa 1990 Omega Manhattan Constellation



John

-


----------



## Jet Jetski

Seiko Instruments VD77A

No jewels. Power reserve 3 yrs.
















https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/VD77_SS.pdf


----------



## Jet Jetski

Demier Freres were not, as far as I am aware, actually manufacturing watches in 1917, but I have not been able to identify who manufactured this ...


----------



## JELLI

I've had this watch 16 years a rarely give it a second look but it's unbelievably accurate and the seconds hand hits the mark every time witch I love,hattori s11 movement
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT

I have cleaned up the thread and removed all the posts with dead picture links, keep posting your movements, they are great to see and the thread is a great resource!


----------



## Turpinr

My grubby looking SMP with 1120 movement

and my dad's RAF Aircrew watch


----------



## Turpinr

Hayballs said:


> Never been brave enough to take the watch back off, so we'll just make do with the case being intact. Front shot then a back shot.
> 
> First up Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT
> 
> 
> 
> next up, Omega Seamaster Professional
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Longines Master Collection 4x Retrograde.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my lot then. Nothing antique or too fancy. Sorry there's reflections but hope you enjoy them anyway.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Hayballs


 Some cracking pic there Hb, the Longines especially looks beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## probep

Caliber Zenith El Primero 4054, 341 components, used in Zenith Annual Calendar Chronographs


----------



## Balaton1109

16''' Molnia 3608, probably designed mainly as a pocket watch movement but in some instances crammed into a wrist watch, like my 40mm Ural.

Regards.


----------



## martinzx

Zenith in-house cal 2552 PC circa 1969


----------



## spinynorman

Three tone-lowering pin pallets.

Desa 221, the work of Ebauches Desa A.G., formed in Grenchen in 1937 by acquiring the factory of Otto Mengisen in Lengnau. Also made clocks and alarm clocks. Owned by the Hugi family until liquidation in 1990.



EB 8021



ES 50


----------



## John_D

The movement in my Jaquet Droz chronograph (Landeron 149 cal.)










And a Seiko 3303 movement:-










From this watch....










And the 7548 movement ...










In my Seiko 7548-700F...










And how it was when I received the watch from Israel.....










My1953 Bernex, with FHF 28 movement



















Just a few of many.......


----------



## Balaton1109

For the purposes of this thread (and to keep @JoT happy) here's my day/date example of Seiko's final iteration of their transistorized balance movements, the Elnix 16j 0703A.

Dates from between 1974 to 1976 after which these things seem to have disappeared from Mr Seiko's oeuvre.

Regards.


----------



## Jet Jetski

Sekonda 5 jewels unadjusted.









About 1985


----------



## Jet Jetski

" During the 1920s, Léon Lévy was approached by Ebauches S.A, who wanted Pierce to join the consortium. Léon, however, had a completely different direction in mind for his brand, and he refused the offer, allowing him to stay independent. This independence came at a cost: blacklisted by all the suppliers, Pierce couldn't borrow or use pieces from the consortium companies, forcing the brand to come up with and develop their own manufacture calibres. As a result, Pierce invented more than 30 different calibres throughout the company's history, two of them being chronograph movements."

downloaded from

https://www.europastar.com/time-keeper/1004090615-five-underrated-vintage-chronograph-calibres.html

Here's my Cal. 130 monopusher.


----------



## Balaton1109

Durowe 1268.


----------



## probep

*Hundred Years Between*

- Early Zenith pocket chronograph from the 1910s, cal 19''' CH-1
- Zenith Captain Winsor Annual Calendar chronograph from the 2010s, cal El Primero 4054


----------



## Balaton1109

17j Eberle (NFT) 38/41 which lives inside my 1950s "Brio"- branded watch.

Regards.


----------



## Boots

I have taken the opportunity presented by the lockdown to take some better pictures of my favourite movements.

Nomos Orion 38 - with the Alpha movement










Union Glashütte Panoramadatum - with the UG-26-45, Calibre 26










and a close up of the same movement










Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited Edition - Unitas 6498 albeit heavily modified by Stowa










and a couple of close ups of that movement


----------



## Jet Jetski

The search is on for a replacement hairspring but Greg at Woodland Technical did a great job doing CPR on this, and adjusting the balance to work with what we've got - the regulator is now almost central, and timekeeping yesterday was spot on through 16 hrs wear from when I woke to when I retired. I store it on my right wrist (who needs a winder?) :biggrin:


----------



## misterjiggly

My humble contribution:

Valjoux 7733









Omega 565 movement









Seagull St19


----------



## spinynorman

misterjiggly said:


> My humble contribution:


 Nothing humble about those. Thanks for posting.


----------



## johnbaz

Found some old movements a while ago that i'd forgotten about, Mostly ladies!


























I have a box somewhere with about a hundred very old movements in that came from a massive store in Leeds, Apparently it took up a full block! My brother was one of a gang that were renovating the lot, The owners had removed everything they wanted to keep and said to bin everything else!!, He brought me all sorts of goodies!, Even brought me a Wolf 1hp double ended buffing machine!!

The few movements above came with them, The watches had been sold to the store decades ago and the precious metal cases melted, The movements went in to a box, Our kid brought all he could find for me as he knew I was in to watches a bit! :yes:

I think they're in my gunroom which I have to start going though, If I find them i'll take pics!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## yokel

I have posted on this thread before, but incompletely and inadequately -- so I'll try to rectify. [@JoT, please feel free to zap my earlier efforts if you have the time and inclination].

Many members feel that the look of the movement of a mechanical watch is barely relevant to the enjoyment it gives. For me however, these little mechanical marvels are a crucial element of the attraction -- so much so that I will not buy a mechanical watch not featuring a display back. I also prefer not to own two watches with completely identical movements.

I am not a technical WIS, so, if I make any observations here which are wrong, please correct me.

Two of my fourteen watches have solid case-backs (Rolex 17000 and AP huitième), so only twelve feature here.

*The workhorses:*










The ETA 2824-2 must be one of the most ubiquitous mechanicals around (particularly with its Sellita and other clones). Stowa uses the "Top" grade (which I understand to be physically identical to the "Chronometer", just differently regulated). This piece leaves little to be desired in accuracy, but (particularly equipped with a solid rotor) lacks (for me) the visual "wow-factor" of some that follow.










Discovering the (ETA) Unitas 6498-1 taught me two things: that manually wound movements (in their relative simplicity and lacking the obscuring rotor) are often intrinsically more elegant than automatics, and that I rather liked the "pocket watch architecture for the wrist" theme.

*The "inbetweenie"*










As I think is obvious from comparison with the prior pic, the gorgeous Dornblüth 99.1 is a reworked Unitas 6498. However, the word "reworked" is stretched to its limit. The only architectural difference is that the sub-seconds position is moved slightly nearer to the centre of the movement, allowing the sub-dial to be larger than with the base movement. The big changes are in the detail: three-quarter plate, screwed gold chatons, swan neck regulation, and hand decoration and engraving.

*The "in-house" manuals*










The Kaliber 200.1 from Moritz Grossmann -- definitely their "entry level". Unusual features include the proprietary balance, the signature clear jewels, and the Grossmann vernier regulation. Included is the Grossmann hacking system: the crown is pulled out to stop the balance but then springs back in; the time may then be set using the crown; once set, the movement is restarted using the adjacent pusher.










The Kaliber 100.1. Essentially very similar architecture to the 200.1, but given the full hand-finishing. Glashütte stripes on the three-quarter plate (please someone tell me the difference between this and Geneva stripes!), purple heat treated screws (another MG foible), raised and screwed gold chatons, triple snailing, and intricate hand engraving.










The Kaliber 100.2 -- as the 100.1 but featuring a power reserve complication.










And, from just the other side of the rail tracks, GO Kaliber 65. Less beautifully finished than the MGs, but lovely nevertheless. Double swan necks! Offset dials and big-date and power reserve complications.

All of these four show my predilection for "pocket watch movements on the wrist". And, along with the other two manuals, all pretty much fill their cases.

*The "in-house" automatics*










The oldest auto design in the collection (although, possibly rivalled by the Zenith). GO Kaliber 39 is a development and refinement (same geometry, but 110 of 130 parts were changed) of the GUB (Glashütte Uhrenbetrieb -- the pre-reunification communist Glashütte watch collective) Kaliber 10-30 (Spezichron) movement. If you look beneath the balance in this photo you can just see the old GUB logo beneath the model designation. This unit is from 2012, but the "39" is still produced today for the Sixties and Seventies ranges. There is a big-date complication. A "detuned" version of the 39 was used for a while by Union-Glashütte and designated Kaliber 26. I believe @Boots owns one.










Part of the Zenith "in-house workhorse", Elite range, the 691 has a moon phase complication. It upsets my OCD tendencies to see a movement so much smaller than its case. However, the watch is a joy.










"Epsilon" was the first in-house automatic calibre from Nomos.










Kaliber 36 is the newest (and, I think, thinnest) automatic from GO. Decorated in traditional Glashütte fashion, it features 100 hours of power reserve from a single barrel.










And lastly, back to Switzerland (just) for the austere but beautiful HMC Kaliber 200. In an unashamed effort to keep costs in control, this version features a tungsten rotor.

..


----------



## yokel

And, another "in-betweenie" . . . .

The Unitas 6498 re imagined by Jochen Benzinger for his "Subskription 3a".


----------



## Daveyboyz

My two latest additions, backs off for you guys.

A cal 89 IWC and a 215 Universal Genève.


----------



## Boots

Daveyboyz said:


> My two latest additions, backs off for you guys.
> 
> A cal 89 IWC and a 215 Universal Genève.


 Those are both lovely, especially (in my poorly-informed opinion) the IWC. Thank you


----------



## johnbaz

Daveyboyz said:


> My two latest additions, backs off for you guys.
> 
> A cal 89 IWC and a 215 Universal Genève.


 Those are works of art!!

I have a cal 89 IWC but the movement is rusty!! :mad0218:










It only has two and a half hands too but it runs well (Somehow!! :blush: )

BTW, It does have Cotes De Geneve but my non existent photo taking skills didn't manage to pick them up!! :hmmm9uh:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog

Unitas 6497


----------



## paulmatty327

Boots said:


> I have taken the opportunity presented by the lockdown to take some better pictures of my favourite movements.
> 
> Nomos Orion 38 - with the Alpha movement
> 
> 
> 
> Union Glashütte Panoramadatum - with the UG-26-45, Calibre 26
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the same movement
> 
> 
> 
> Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited Edition - Unitas 6498 albeit heavily modified by Stowa
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple of close ups of that movement


 beautiful pics!


----------



## jimn3784

love all the different movements on display!


----------



## johnbaz

Hmm, I thought i'd already added pics of these!!

Sorry about the poor pic quality :blush:



















John :thumbsup:


----------



## lds1973

Armida A7 brass


----------



## Wowbagger




----------



## spinynorman

A few odds and sods.

ETA 2452 from an Allaine










FHF 90-5 signed with Mondaine logo










AS 1220 from an Askania


----------



## Jonesinamillion

I want to get the backs off some of mine now... what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## spinynorman

Jonesinamillion said:


> I want to get the backs off some of mine now... what could possibly go wrong!


 If I can do it, anyone can. Having said that, none of mine are new and most aren't even slightly valuable.


----------



## Jonesinamillion

spinynorman said:


> If I can do it, anyone can. Having said that, none of mine are new and most aren't even slightly valuable.


 I've got a few oris, a rado, a tudor, this new yema and I've been dying to see what's inside them!

All relatively modern watches and I have a caseback tool. If it's just an on and off in a clean environment, theres no chance of effecting the wr right?


----------



## spinynorman

Jonesinamillion said:


> I've got a few oris, a rado, a tudor, this new yema and I've been dying to see what's inside them!
> 
> All relatively modern watches and I have a caseback tool. If it's just an on and off in a clean environment, theres no chance of effecting the wr right?


 A bigger risk is scratching the case if the tool slips.


----------



## Eaglegale

Cupillard 233 in a very ratty Kered I just got from ebay. No crown, massive plating loss on the case, rubbish crystal. It was very cheap though!


----------



## Eaglegale

Felsa F4023 in my Mum's old Avia Olympic watch.


----------



## Eaglegale

French Sefea 50 in a non-underlined logo Kered. ID'ed in minutes by RoddyJB when I queried what it was. Thanks!


----------



## Bricey

Inspired me to pop the back off the C65 I'm wearing today, I'd never taken a look inside this one previously.










Certainly a functional approach being a solid caseback rather than a display back.

Those posted by Yokel above are beautiful to look at, I'd almost be tempted to wear some of them upside down!


----------



## SolaVeritate

It may be of interest to someone..


----------



## spinynorman

SolaVeritate said:


> It may be of interest to someone..


 Yes, certainly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey

Decided to have a first look inside my FC Classic from the WRUW Today thread.

A little disappointed with the large plastic spacer, I guess the movement was originally designed for a watch smaller than the 40mm diameter of this watch.


----------



## Bricey

A pocket watch rather than a wrist watch, and the daft thing is losing almost 20 minutes a day, but it is so pretty I have left it sat on my desk with the back on show (well the face is pointless due to its lack of timekeeping), but that regular tick and swing (well obviously not regular enough) is very relaxing.


----------



## Bricey

My new square Larsson & Jennings Norse (NRS40-CMBLK-C-M-M-BB-O) hand winding:










Appears (to my untrained eye) to be pretty basic, but it is shiny and whilst it has the plastic ring, the spacer filing the case is metal, which is nice.


----------



## Karrusel

Bricey said:


> My new square Larsson & Jennings Norse (NRS40-CMBLK-C-M-M-BB-O) hand winding:
> 
> 
> 
> Appears (to my untrained eye) to be pretty basic, but it is shiny and whilst it has the plastic ring, the spacer filing the case is metal, which is nice.


 Pretty basic you say ?

You have an Peseux 7001 calibre movement, tried & tested over several decades.

The go to movement for several esteemed watch making companies!

Should serve you very well. :yes:


----------



## Bricey

Karrusel said:


> Pretty basic you say ?
> 
> You have an Peseux 7001 calibre movement, tried & tested over several decades.
> 
> The go to movement for several esteemed watch making companies!
> 
> Should serve you very well. :yes:


 Awesome! Blind ignorance and assumption on my part.

I must say, I have enjoyed the watch all afternoon, twice people have mistaken it at a glance for an Apple watch (one going "I knew you'd see the light and get an apple watch") which then gave me great pleasure in showing them it was not only a proper watch, but a hand winding one at that!


----------



## SolaVeritate

Bricey said:


> Awesome! Blind ignorance and assumption on my part.
> 
> I must say, I have enjoyed the watch all afternoon, twice people have mistaken it at a glance for an Apple watch (one going "I knew you'd see the light and get an apple watch") which then gave me great pleasure in showing them it was not only a proper watch, but a hand winding one at that!


 Its hand winding movements I'm looking for these days.


----------



## SolaVeritate

@Karrusel unfortunately there is no tourbillon  .. :biggrin:

@nursegladys here you go..



























































Eww.. green gunk glue! Hahaha.

Can anyone identify the movement?


----------



## nursegladys

SolaVeritate said:


> @Karrusel unfortunately there is no tourbillon  .. :biggrin:
> 
> @nursegladys here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.. green gunk glue! Hahaha.
> 
> Can anyone identify the movement?












@SolaVeritateis this the movement number?


----------



## SolaVeritate

.



nursegladys said:


> @SolaVeritateis this the movement number?


 Tbh.. I don't have a clue really. I just opened it up and took pictures.

I see half a hidden symbol and 4 numbers close to it and not much else


----------



## nursegladys

SolaVeritate said:


> .
> 
> Tbh.. I don't have a clue really. I just opened it up and took pictures.
> 
> I see half a hidden symbol and 4 numbers close to it and not much else


 ETA 2380?


----------



## SolaVeritate

2789


----------



## nursegladys

SolaVeritate said:


> 2789


 yep ETA 2789


----------



## SolaVeritate

I guess its an ETA 2789?

I'm off to Google :thumbsup:


----------



## nursegladys

SolaVeritate said:


> I guess its an ETA 2789?
> 
> I'm off to Google :thumbsup:


 try this resource

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements (ranfft.de)


----------



## Jet Jetski

Seiko Cal. 410










The Seiko museum has a slightly better example than mine, but you'll get the idea ...

https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/collections/watch_previousterm/collect011/


----------



## Jet Jetski

Longines Cal. something or other, Weems watch.

[IMG alt="Image 4 - Longines c. 1941 &amp;#034;Weems&amp;#034; USAF/RAF Military/Pilot Watch Gold Plated - Working" data-ratio="75.09"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/dzsAAOSwJf9g1cAk/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image 21 - Longines c. 1941 &amp;#034;Weems&amp;#034; USAF/RAF Military/Pilot Watch Gold Plated - Working" data-ratio="75.09"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/dzUAAOSwJf9g1cAe/s-l1600.jpg[/IMG]

HAGD


----------



## Guest

yak said:


> Those vintage ones do look nice. Its amazing what a tired looking case and dial can hide.
> 
> These are the only 2 movement shots I have of my watches, and its the fancy ones!
> 
> Unitas 6497 in an Revue Thommen
> 
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i16/jandreou/mvt02.jpg
> 
> Valjoux 7750 in a Longines
> 
> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i16/jandreou/mvt01.jpg
> 
> Yak


 Stunning



SolaVeritate said:


> @Karrusel unfortunately there is no tourbillon  .. :biggrin:
> 
> @nursegladys here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.. green gunk glue! Hahaha.
> 
> Can anyone identify the movement?


 Eta movement?


----------



## SolaVeritate

Grailmaster said:


> Eta movement?


 Yeah. 2789


----------



## Bricey

Marloe do make a bit of effort for a watch that retails at under £300.


----------



## Bricey

Junghans Meister Driver 027.3607.00









:thumbs_up:


----------



## spinynorman

Some old tat I don't think I've posted here. Nothing worthy of a display back. :laugh:

RD344-2 by Roger Dodane of Besançon, France.



FHF 65 "Fontomatic" signed Hilton Watch Co.



Certina 29-252 based on ESA 9181, from the 1970s.


----------



## Roxyben

So here's the back of my Panerai Pam 00510 with the in house movement P.5000. A rather modest presentation of this movement with a big back plate obscuring most of the view. Still fairly pretty though and well presented in my opinion. But the 8 day movement is very impressive letting you wind it once a week.


----------



## Bricey

Roxyben said:


> So here's the back of my Panerai Pam 00510 with the in house movement P.5000. A rather modest presentation of this movement with a big back plate obscuring most of the view. Still fairly pretty though and well presented in my opinion. But the 8 day movement is very impressive letting you wind it once a week.


 I'm sorry because I am sure this is a really stupid question (if it helps imagine me typing it with a head wand).

When winding for a weeks worth of power are you having to wind it 4-5 times as much as you would a standard 40ish hour watch or is it geared so that you still wind the same amount and it just multiplies the power per wind?


----------



## Roxyben

Bricey said:


> I'm sorry because I am sure this is a really stupid question (if it helps imagine me typing it with a head wand).
> 
> When winding for a weeks worth of power are you having to wind it 4-5 times as much as you would a standard 40ish hour watch or is it geared so that you still wind the same amount and it just multiplies the power per wind?


 Not a stupid question at all! I wondered the same thing when considering it. This happens to be my first hand wound watch! So I have nothing to compare it to, It doesn't take that much winding though, nothing unusually long I would say. But having no traditional hand winder to compare it to I cannot answer with any scientific accuracy.

Hope that answers your query.......ish.


----------



## Bricey

Glycine gl0115 auto










Mondaine Helvetica manual


----------



## Thrudge

Seiko SDGM003


----------



## Daveyboyz

Seiko Snowflake


----------



## Daveyboyz

Patek 5107


----------



## Eaglegale

FHF 55-4 in a Kered from the 50's (?).


----------



## Jet Jetski

Longines Cal. 10L









The 27mm Weems was built to US military specification 27834 and I read somewhere that these watches could be regulated to (better than) chronometer precision - note this is an import to the USA hence 'unadjusted' on the bridge - cased and timed in America to avoid the taxes otherwise.









The R.A.F. specified the larger 34mm version, which used a Longines Cal. 12.68N, and to Building Specification G.535 they were required to achieve +/_ 15 seconds


----------



## spinynorman

spinynorman said:


> Still really don't know what a Gruen 731CA is doing in a Talis watch that was probably sold from a catalogue.


 Think I accidentally deleted the photo.



Citizen Crystron cal 8550 from 1977, currently away having its circuits rejuvenated, at huge and probably unjustified expense. :laugh:



19 ligne Omega pocket watch movement.



Rolex cal 1200 (I think) from 1960.


----------



## trident-7

Longines 12.68Z from 1945










….& another 1945 Longines 12.68Z: BEFORE










AFTER…….


----------



## trident-7

Jet Jetski said:


> Longines Cal. 10L
> 
> View attachment 35482
> 
> 
> The 27mm Weems was built to US military specification 27834 and I read somewhere that these watches could be regulated to (better than) chronometer precision - note this is an import to the USA hence 'unadjusted' on the bridge - cased and timed in America to avoid the taxes otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 35483
> 
> 
> The R.A.F. specified the larger 34mm version, which used a Longines Cal. 12.68N, and to Building Specification G.535 they were required to achieve +/_ 15 seconds


 My 1940 Longines Weems with Cal. 12.8N. Serial number dates movement to 1939. A true WW2 watch.
34mm case & I wouldn't have wanted to ask a Lancaster bomber navigator why he was wearing a girl's watch!


----------



## Jet Jetski

trident-7 said:


> 34mm


 Massive. The Russian Sturmanskie was only 33 IIRC


----------



## JRParker

The HEUER 01 movement in the Tag Carerra Skeleton. I found it hard to photograph with my phone as the reflections on the sapphire were messing with the focus.


----------



## Eaglegale

30-jewel bi-directional automatic Felsa 1560 in an ONSA "Superautomatic" I've just got on eBay with a Kered.


----------



## Eaglegale

A Lorsa 238 in a just acquired Kered with a very corroded case. I'll try and clean the case...


----------



## Mariza

Hi guys how are you all? I am your new member. Can I be of any help to you?


----------



## Eaglegale

Four for the price of one!

Raketa 2609-HA in a Sekonda.

Timex M25 in a 1978 Timex Mercury.

FHF 72 in an Adora

EB 8800 in an "Ekontar"


----------



## Alex_225

Not the most expensive watch I own, let alone in this thread but my most interesting display back and most recent purchase.


----------



## Bricey

Alex_225 said:


> Not the most expensive watch I own, let alone in this thread but my most interesting display back and most recent purchase.


 But what was your first choice?


----------



## Stan Cooper

- Stan


----------



## Eaglegale

Parrenin 87 in a Kered


----------



## Stan Cooper

Mid-1960s AOPA Breitling Cosmonaut Navitimer chronograph


----------



## Jet Jetski

Fantastic.










Calibre 285 was made from 1958 onwards according to information here:

Omega movements database. Date lookup tool for Omega calibers










Serial number 18074545 dates the movement manufacture to 1961 according to information here:

Omega serial number decoder. Date an Omega by serial number, calibre or model










Model ref 14390-61-SC

14390 (1961) centre seconds

JJ

Another model from the range here:

1961 Seamaster 14390-61-SC cal.285 - i need Your opinion and advice

And another here:

Omega Seamaster | Chrono24.co.uk


----------



## Eaglegale

German 25-jewel AHO 1122 family (possibly a 1125), with an add-on auto-winding mechanism in a Kered.





































Underneath of auto-winder module.

Putting an auto-winder module on top of a watch made to be hand-wound makes for a thick watch!


----------



## Bonzodog

Just been serviced.


----------



## spinynorman

Contrary to what most people seem to think, I find quartz movements, at least the older Swiss ones, quite attractive. This is ETA-ESA 955.112 from a Certina DS First, which I'm sure isn't as old as the production dates Ranfft shows, from 1985-1988.


----------



## Balaton1109

To call this a "movement" would be something of a misnomer and lend it an undeserved degree of legitimacy. Forming the innards of a decidedly ho-hum Trafalgar LCD watch, a cursory investigation failed to ID it but I wasn't inclined to dig any deeper because frankly, my dear……

I'd bought it in the '70s for my old Dad, innocently but misguidedly thinking that he might prefer a shiny new-fangled watch, rather than the vintage Fero which he always wore. I was wrong, and he didn't, but he humoured me by wearing it occasionally until, mercifully quickly, it ceased working.

As is the way of these things, his old Fero would ultimately come to me along with this embarrassing piece of nonsense, one of which gets worn often, the other having been consigned to the "out of sight, out of mind" box of similar mistakes.

Regards.


----------



## Eaglegale

SEFEA 50 in a just arrived Kered. Looks like Rubyshock.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Eaglegale

ETA 2783 in my Mondaine. Made between 1969 and 1976 according to Ranfft.


----------



## Bonzodog

Nomos Alpha


----------



## Stan Cooper

Miyota 82S5 gilt in my Vario "1918 Trench Watch" WW1 homage watch.


----------



## AVO

SH21/SD

5 day hand wound chronometer movement (twin barrels)

Christopher Ward C9 5-day Small Second


----------



## Lukeeesteve




----------



## Jet Jetski

Vacheron Constantin Cal. 1003 (developed by JLC as their Cal 803, although they did not use it in their own branded watches). It is very accurate, though I have not checked the precision - I think after a service it will run acurately with the regulator more central, and there are some small specks of dust under the crystal visible with a loupe.










Below is a better pic from an old post about the 1003 movement - pic by @Silver Hawk - it's slightly later than mine but not much, since it was not a lot later that shock protection was added (which also added a couple of tenths of a millimetre to the thickness, so if you want the thinnest, you need to be careful!)

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/other/images/forum/Vacheron Constantin 1003 1.jpg

I read somewhere that VC and JLC having both ended up in the Richemont group created some of the impetus to issue a new VC watch with this movement, but cannot find where I read it.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/i...ent=503146&embedDo=findComment#comment-503146


----------



## Jet Jetski

for some reason the pic of Silver Hawk's movement vanished:


----------



## Eaglegale

French Jeambrun PS31 movement with Antichoc-102. From a Kered and probably ca. 1960 (ish). Jeambrun became part of France Ebauches (FE) when that company was formed.


----------



## AVO

I managed a nice shot of CW's SH21 hand-wound today.


----------



## johnny Cool

Mikrolisk said:


> Ok, here I am:
> 
> http://www.mikrolisk.de/content/horologium.fotos/frnzspindel_werk1.jpg
> 
> A french verge watch, circa 1800, anonymous (makers name lost under decoration)
> 
> http://www.mikrolisk.de/content/horologium.fotos/duddell_werk.jpg
> 
> An english cylinder fusee watch, hallmarks for London 1814, from Duddell & Co., London
> 
> http://www.mikrolisk.de/content/horologium.fotos/r_athow_werk.jpg
> 
> An english high-quality verge watch (with fusee), diamond endstone, by Richard Athow (and R. Brown).
> 
> Hallmarks for London 1816. Low serial number 129 !
> 
> Details about these watches will follow the next days/weeks...
> 
> Andreas


 It's delicate!


----------



## Eaglegale

Yet another Lorsa 238 in a Kered. Sort of running (ish).


----------



## spinynorman

Then, an ETA-ESA 9150 Dynotron, signed Cortebert Electronic 350, made between 1967 and 1970. From a watch badged Excalibur, the brand of Henry Showell Ltd of Birmingham.


----------



## Eaglegale

Jeambrun 23D in a Kered.


----------



## tbyul

Here you can see the movement of main concern 









If someone can help to identify what it is, and be the first one to answer :king: . More information there:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/i...identify-this-pocket-watch-movement/&do=embed


----------



## spinynorman

ETA 1080 with bridge variant from Titus Geneve.

















Titus Geneve


I got this in a job lot with the Allaine I posted on WRUW recently. Wasn't expecting this one to work. The case is heavily splashed with paint, there's no crown and the screw caseback wouldn't open. I tried the superglued bolt trick, but the Loctite I have wasn't up to the job. Eventually I put...




www.thewatchforum.co.uk


----------



## Eaglegale

Seiko 66A in a Kered.


----------



## Eaglegale

Guba 1200 in a Kered.


----------



## Eaglegale

Durowe 1032 in a Kered.


----------



## Eaglegale

ETA 651 in a 1934/35 Crusader probably made by Adie Brothers of Birmingham. Movement a bit hidden under a, possibly unique to Crusader, guarantee seal.


----------



## Eaglegale

Quasar Time Systems (Smiths) cal. 2072 in the fabled Quasar from 1973/4.


----------



## copan




----------



## spinynorman

ETA-ESA 9158 electronic movement from around 1975. In a Talis Electronic watch, similar to ones found in mid 1970s GUS group catalogues. The movement top plate has a plaque stamped SGT for Société des Garde-Temps SA. This was a consortium of Swiss manufacturers from the 1960s/70s, one of whom, presumably, was the source of the Talis watch.


----------



## Duncan U.

This is the hand wound movement in my Seizenn watch (made by Merkur) the movement is called Fanhzi M01d, apparently based on the Chinese standard movement. I was pleased to see the movemnt is a good size and it hasn't got a huge plastic spacer ring like some modern Timex.


----------



## copan

a movement from a Seiko Railroad pocket watch


----------



## copan

Movement from a Seiko 6159-7010


----------



## spinynorman

Langendorf 2-10.5''' from Sir John Bennett Ltd wristwatch hallmarked 1929/30. I think SJB Ltd bought the entire watch from Langendorf via the UK agent Sigmund Pulzer.


----------



## Eaglegale

21 jewel ETA 2409 in an Accurist "Shockmaster". Not a Kered? Don't worry, it was part of a job lot that included a Kered!


----------



## Eaglegale

Ronda 1413 in a nastily corroded "Tunis" watch from the "Trice watch Inc". It's got ONE jewel, and the balance bearings are plastic...


----------



## Eaglegale

Durowe 1035 (with date) in a Kered.


----------



## Chris 810

Cartier type 81 quartz


----------



## walakalulu

IWC 8 day


----------



## spinynorman

Eaglegale said:


> 21 jewel ETA 2409 in an Accurist "Shockmaster". Not a Kered? Don't worry, it was part of a job lot that included a Kered!


 I've got an ETA 2391 in my Shockmaster. We could play spot the difference, though it would be obvious from the dial side.


----------



## Eaglegale

spinynorman said:


> I've got an ETA 2391 in my Shockmaster.


 Any idea how to pop it out of the case? Taking the crown off simply allows the movement to go round and round but not come out, so there's something else I need to do.


----------



## Karrusel

Eaglegale said:


> Any idea how to pop it out of the case? Taking the crown off simply allows the movement to go round and round but not come out, so there's something else I need to do.


 Is that movement clamps at 2 & 8 (viewed from back)?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglegale

Karrusel said:


> Is that movement clamps at 2 & 8 (viewed from back)?


 Possibly. One's missing on mine.


----------



## Eaglegale

Eaglegale said:


> Any idea how to pop it out of the case? Taking the crown off simply allows the movement to go round and round but not come out, so there's something else I need to do.


 Update: The bezel and crystal pop off; there's a removal groove. I can put the second hand back on and clean the crystal prior to putting it back on Ebay.


----------



## Simon E

Here's the 'Tuning fork' movement from my Bulova, case is marked 1969 and the movement is 1970, this apparently was quite normal and I have provenance from the son (my Boss!) of the original owner


----------



## Eaglegale

Lorsa P75 (with date) in a Kered.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Gozer

Optel Segtronic Quartz movement. First LCD tech. Stem set time. Hand assembled and hand serialized.


----------



## tixntox

Here's a square pillared movement from the 1700's, that I stripped to rebuild but had a car accident and now can't do the repairs any more due to nerve damage/shaky hands.
























I managed to source a replacement chain and a whole load of other parts but after my accident, it just sat in the box, along with its silver case. Such a shame!


----------



## Brand New Day

I got a set of basic tools and used them to open the old Seiko 5 I got off ebay. I was slightly nervous as it was cheap, and the seller has tons of similar watches, but at least its not an over-restored "Mumbai Special." Indeed, the thing was filthy. Caked-on grime around the spring pins... Struggled to get the bracelet off but fun to see what came out in the ultrasonic cleaner. 

Just to be sure, I opened it up and found the correct 7009a movement spinning merrily away inside. Not too much dirt visible to the eye in there.


----------



## P9uma

Took the back off my SLK watch, it needs a new battery. Mayota seem to be proud that it has no jewels.


----------



## Timeonmyhands

my Iwc Portaguese


----------



## Timeonmyhands

one of my breitling chronos


----------



## Timeonmyhands

My Tudor Monte Carlo home plate


----------



## Timeonmyhands

My omega speedmaster 1985


----------



## Thrudge

My recently acquired Seagull manual wind.


----------

